# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  «Золото» Outpost

## SDA

Согласно сообщению в официальном блоге компании Agnitum, сравнительный тест персональных брандмауэров, опубликованный в 195-м номере журнала Web User, лидера продаж британской ИТ-прессы, пополнил коллекцию наград Outpost «золотой медалью». Сетевой экран Agnitum оставил позади четырех конкурентов, среди которых платная и бесплатная версии продукта Online Armor, бесплатный брандмауэр Comodo и решение Norton 360 2.0.

http://www.internet-security.ru/2008...rewall-awards/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ivaemon

Интересно, что и места тестируемые продукты заняли в точности в том же порядке, что стоят сейчас в матусековском Firewall challenge.

----------


## XP user

> Интересно, что и места тестируемые продукты заняли в точности в том же порядке, что стоят сейчас в матусековском Firewall challenge.


Тестировались следующие продукты:

Agnitum Outpost Firewall 2009 6.5.2356.316.0603
CA CA Personal Firewall 2008 10.0.0.157
lolo Personal Firewall 1.5.2
Jetico Personal Firewall V2 2.0.2.4.2264
Netgate Tech. Fort Knox Personal Firewall 2008 (не указно в самом продукте)
Norman Norman Personal Firewall (не указно в самом продукте)
Sunbelt Soft. Personal Firewall 4 (Full) 4.6.1839.0
ZoneLabs Zone Alarm Pro 7.1.254.000

Документ составлен следующим образом:
Странциа 2: *Содержание*

Страница 3:
* Раздел А: *Общие комментарии по методу испытания* 

* Раздел B: *Критерии оценки* 

Страница 4: *Уровень защиты*

Страницы 4-7:
* Надёжность защиты от атак извне
* Надёжность защиты от атак изнутри
* Рекомндации от ProtectStar ™

Страница 7:
Раздел D: *Удоство  для пользователя*

Страница 9:
Раздел E:  *производительность*; эффективность ; качество функционирования продукта

Страница 9:
Раздел F: *Соотношение цены/качества  продукта*

Страница 9:
Раздел G: *Итог*

На полный перевод у меня времени не хватает (хотя надо бы - тест интересный), но общий итог:

1) За 'Уровень защиты' получили соответственно:
Agnitum - 60 / 50 / 09
CA - 60 / 47 / 08
Iolo - (60) / (00) / (00)
Jetico - 60 / 48 / 09
Netgate Tech. - 60 / 46 / 06
Norman - 60 / 45 / 07
Sunbelt Soft. - 60 / 50 / 09
ZoneLabs - 60 / 48 / 10

2) За 'удобство  для пользователя и производительность' получили соответственно:
Agnitum - 29 / 28
CA - 29 / 28
Iolo - 25 / 29
Jetico - 25 / 27
Netgate Tech. - 24 / 29
Norman - 28 / 29
Sunbelt Soft. - 30 / 28
ZoneLabs - 28 / 28

3) За 'соотношение цены/качества продукта' получили соответственно:
Agnitum - 20
CA - 15
Iolo - 18
Jetico - 16
Netgate Tech. - 17
Norman - 14
Sunbelt Soft. - 18
ZoneLabs - 17

4) Общие баллы + %:
Agnitum - 196 = 98,00%
CA - 187 = 93,50%
Iolo - (132) =  66,00%
Jetico - 185 = 92,50%
Netgate Tech. - 182 = 91,00%
Norman - 183 = 91,50%
Sunbelt Soft. - 195 = 97,50%
ZoneLabs - 191 = 95,50%

Что бросается в глаза, так это отсутствие действительно опасных конкурентов для Agnitum в данном тесте.  :Wink: 

Paul

----------


## SDA

Единственный конкурент ZoneLabs, который проиграл не из за уровня защиты, а из-за удобства пользования и цены, хотя на мой взгляд эти позиции спорные.

----------


## Ivaemon

Paul, НЕПОНЯТНО... как это Санбельт получил 50 за защиту от атак изнутри? Столько же, сколько и Аутпост? Но ведь он (Санбельт) большинство ликов пропускал в тестах Матусека!

----------


## XP user

> Paul, НЕПОНЯТНО... как это Санбельт получил 50 за защиту от атак изнутри? Столько же, сколько и Аутпост? Но ведь он (Санбельт) большинство ликов пропускал в тестах Матусека!


На Matousec принцип тестирования другой немножко: Там тестируют по двум параметрам: 
* с настройками по умолчанию + 
* с максимальными настройками. 

С настройками по умолчанию большинство продуктов проигрывают, но они могут выигрывать если диапазон в настройках большой.

По-моему немцы только тестируют с настройками по умолчанию (надо будет проверять). Естественно итог такого тестирования по определению - другой. В Керио настройки по умолчанию - неплохие, но возможности накручивать до максимума там небольшие.  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## Ivaemon

Paul, в Firewall Challenge настройки ТОЛЬКО по максимуму:



> The products are configured to their highest usable security settings and tested with this configuration only

----------


## XP user

> Paul, в Firewall Challenge настройки ТОЛЬКО по максимуму:


Да. Я отстал от жизни. Они изменили правила. 
P.S.: Но те тесты, которые на сайте Матусека немцы точно не провели. Оказалось, что программы вообще не тестировались с помощью ликтестов. 'Изнутри' имеется в виду 'из Локальной Сети' (LAN)...  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## Ivaemon

А-а-а-а-а-а....... тогда все понятно. Спасибо.

----------

